# Frage zum Kombinieren verschiedener RAM Riegel & Empfehlung



## HenryChinasky (27. März 2018)

Hallo,

ich verwende das Mainboard: Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4
Auf dem Mainboard verbaut sind zwei RAM Riegel mit der Rechnungs-Bezeichnung: D416GB 3000-15 Ripjaws V K2 GSK
Ich gehe davon aus, dass es sich um folgendes Modell handelt: 
G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16-35 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nun wollte ich meinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 32GB erweitern. Dabei sind mir die exorbitanten Preise - gerade für das Modell was ich schon besitze - aufgefallen. 
Ich habe auf der Suche nach einem alternativen Modell diese Liste kompatibler Module gefunden: ASRock > Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4

Jedoch bin ich ziemlich überwältigt von Anzahl und Unterschieden. Ich könnte natürlich irgendeinen kompatiblen DDR4 Speicher kaufen, jedoch dachte ich jemand hier könnte mir vielleicht ein günstigeres Modul empfehlen (da das Mainboard ja auch relativ verbreitet zu sein scheint)
und vor allem sagen, wie sinnvoll es ist genau das gleiche Modell erneut zu kaufen. Damit meine ich, ich könnte ja zwei etwas günstigere Riegel kaufen, aber ich gehe irgendwie nicht davon aus, dass es dann so funktioniert, dass die niedrigere Takrate erst ab vollen 16GB genutzt werden,
sondern, dass eine solche Kombination die generelle Geschwindigkeit reduzieren würde. Liege ich da richtig?

Danke für eure Ratschläge!


----------



## Maddrax111 (28. März 2018)

Wenn du zu 1000% sicher gehen willst das gar nichts schief läuft kaufst du dir ein 2*16GB Kit und verkaufst das vorhandene.
Zweitsicherste Option ist noch mal dasselbe Kit kaufen was du schon hast.

Ansonsten kann bei Verwendung eines anderen Kits passieren das das System nicht stabil läuft. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das das passiert kann man aber auf einen sehr kleinen Rahmen begrenzen wenn man gewisse Punkte beachtet.

Ganz wichtig ist das beide Kits denselben Voltwert haben,wenn man anfangen muss das eine Kit zu untervolten oder das andere zu übervolten oder vielleicht sogar beides steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es instabil läuft oder sogar die RAMs über die Wupper gehen.

Der Speichercontroller passt zwar die Latenzen,Timings und Mhz dem langsamsten Riegel an. Aber ich würde empfehlen darauf zu achten das das neue Kit dem alten in diesen Werten so nahe wie möglich kommt. Oft steht in den QVL Listen auch drin von welchem Hersteller die verbauten Chips sind. Das kann man auch bei der Wahl eines Zukauf berücksichtigen welche auf den vorhandenen sind und ob die neuen die auch haben. Sollte es beim laden des XMP Profils zu Problemen kommen die Werte manuell im UEFI eintragen.

Dann kann man die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es nicht funktioniert auf ein sehr kleines Maß verringern.


PS.
Das Kit das du rausgesucht hast sieht gut aus.


----------



## HenryChinasky (28. März 2018)

Super. Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke dann muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und das gleiche Kit nochmal kaufen. Echt teuer! 
Das 32GB Kit kostet ziemlich genau das doppelte, verkaufen und das holen macht also leider keinen Sinn.


----------



## amdahl (28. März 2018)

Die 170€ für das gleiche Kit das du schon hast sind nicht besonders teuer. Das ist mehr oder weniger der normale Preis für 2x8GB DDR4. Groß nach Alternativen suchen mit der Gefahr dass es am Ende doch Kompatibilitätsprobleme gibt würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht.


----------

